

Developers write blog posts? - iamondemand

Do your developers write posts? do you have a tech blog such as Netflix?
======
yawz
Tech blog: Yes

Such as Netflix: Not sure

[http://blog.decaresystems.ie/](http://blog.decaresystems.ie/)

